# Post apoco / zombie fans: Les Revenants



## paolo (Dec 1, 2012)

This looks well good. Apparently Mogwai were asked to score for it - Mogwai + Zombies, perfect match I think. 

It's a new series from Canal+.

I dunno when/whether it'll be available with English subtitles. Though it's possible that the visceral nature of zombieness might make it watchable without fully following the dialogue. My basic French means I can only pickup snippets, but based on the first 10 mins I'm liking this. Nice photography helps. 

First episode in full, it seems...



Given the success of zombie stuff of late, and that series like the Killing et al proving that British audiences can do subtitles, I hope a British channel is smart/bold enough to pick this up.

(e2a... now worked out it's not zombie stuff. It's people coming back from the dead.)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 1, 2012)

"Retirer la tête, ou de détruire le cerveau"


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up! I do speak a little conversational French but am not fluent, so at this hour of the morning after Friday night beer is probably not the best time for me to give it a whirl, but will definitely have a look at a time when my head is a bit clearer.


----------



## paolo (Dec 1, 2012)

ok - so it looks like the tip I read about it being a zombie thing wasn't quite right.

But... having watched the first episode, I think it's lush. Even without being able to properly follow all the dialogue, it's brilliantly haunting. Very - erm - 'spacious'. No need for constant dialogue or key moments. Lots of it is simply atmospheric. In that sense there's a vague hint of David Lynch. (Canal+ funded Mulholland Drive. Maybe they have an eye for this kind of thing.)

Now I have a dilemma. Do I sit on my hands and wait - maybe for ages/forever - for a version with English subtitles, or plough on through knowing I won't be understanding half the sub-plots?


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2012)

It turns out that my French is worse than it used to be, not practiced it in a while 

I'm halfway through the first episode, it has good cinematography and is very atmospheric. I've probably understood about half of the dialogue, I need to go back and watch it again to pick up what I missed on the first attempt, there are some dialogue-heavy parts at the beginning and I didn't catch all of it.

I'd be delighted if this was subbed, but in the meantime it's a good excuse to practice my extremely rusty language skills!


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like it's a spin off from this rather excellent film from 2004:


----------



## paolo (Dec 1, 2012)

Epona said:


> It turns out that my French is worse than it used to be, not practiced it in a while
> 
> I'm halfway through the first episode, it has good cinematography and is very atmospheric. I've probably understood about half of the dialogue, I need to go back and watch it again to pick up what I missed on the first attempt, there are some dialogue-heavy parts at the beginning and I didn't catch all of it.
> 
> I'd be delighted if this was subbed, but in the meantime it's a good excuse to practice my extremely rusty language skills!


 
There was a bit about halfway through where there was a protracted bit of conversation with the young girl and her parents that I figured must have been significant but couldn't follow.

I might just plough on through. If they later release it with sub titles I can always rewatch. 



Spoiler



Took me awhile for the butterfly to fall into place. What I *really* want to know is why the old man arsoned / murdered the woman then killed himself. And also what the murder in the subway was all about. Let me know if you figured out either of those bits.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2012)

Just found the website. I normally don't like these 'interactive' flash type things but it's really good. You can explore the different locations and characters. Has exactly the same haunting feel as the programme. (And all the imagery is mega res... looking at it in full HD and it's *mint*).

http://lesrevenants.canalplus.fr/


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

paolo said:


> This looks well good. Apparently Mogwai were asked to score for it - Mogwai + Zombies, perfect match I think.
> 
> It's a new series from Canal+.
> 
> ...



Damn you, I'm supposed to be doing maths!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

paolo said:


> There was a bit about halfway through where there was a protracted bit of conversation with the young girl and her parents that I figured must have been significant but couldn't follow.
> 
> I might just plough on through. If they later release it with sub titles I can always rewatch.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Not sure what the French is for 'kill it with fire'.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Damn you, I'm supposed to be doing maths!


 
Do you like it?

I'm smitten. I've just watched ep 2.

Take a big bowl, and shovel in some Twin Peaks atmospherics, Gregory Crewdson influenced photography, and a Mogwai soundtrack. Mix and then put in the fridge so it's chilling. 

(patting myself on the head when there's dialogue I understand... but have to admit I'm still struggling. What did help was going through the character bios on the web site. I could understand most of them, just needed a bit of google translate help here and there)

*want* to know what's going on with the lake and dam. I find dams sinister things at the best of times. There's definitely something more happening out there - I think the dam operators said something about "it's not stopping".


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2012)

Episode 2 in full.



It's a low res capture but still looks good.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2012)

paolo said:


> Do you like it?
> 
> I'm smitten. I've just watched ep 2.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure, or what was the wildlife doing down there estivating.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Oh for sure, or what was the wildlife doing down there estivating.


 
"estivating"...very good. The last time I had to look up *english* words I didn't understand was watching the Leveson Inquiry. 

But yeah, 



Spoiler



there's something in title sequence that suggests maybe dead goats coming out of the lake


, one way or another the lake has more to offer up I'm sure.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 2, 2012)

Started watching the 2004 film last night. Very good. As I don't speak even rudimentary french, I shall have to hope the TV show gets subbed into english.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2012)

I've discovered that Canal+ will be releasing the whole season on DVD on the 20th December (seems odd to do that before the broadcast run has finished, but maybe they do things differently there).

Unfortunately there's nothing to indicate that it will come with an English sub title option. 

Knowing how slow rights negotiations can be, I think we could be in for a long wait unfortunately. Still, when it arrives, we'll be able to feel smug about "knowing about it first"


----------



## donuts (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just a quick post to tell you that subtitles from episode 1 are available. Next ones will be available soon.
You can find those here http://www.sous-titres.eu/series/les_revenants.html or here : http://www.addic7ed.com/serie/Les_Revenants/1/1/Camille


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2012)

donuts said:


> Hi everyone. Just a quick post to tell you that subtitles from episode 1 are available. Next ones will be available soon.
> You can find those here http://www.sous-titres.eu/series/les_revenants.html or here : http://www.addic7ed.com/serie/Les_Revenants/1/1/Camille


Good to know, although I'll try to get it without subtitles - IME they're more of a distraction than a help.


----------



## Reno (Mar 18, 2013)

Managed to find subtitles for this and I'm now on episode 4. Pretty good so far, though it has a much more narrow focus than the film its based on. In the film all those who died in the recent past come back at the same time, but here it's just a few. In the film re-integrating the dead into society becomes a major government crisis, while here hardly anybody knows about it. And the dead in the series are almost exactly like the living, unlike in the film where they are more remote and mysterios and where they have a sort of hive mentality.

However the show works on its own terms and is very good with coming up with mysteries you just want to know how they'll play out. And it's very stylish and atmospheric with a great score by Mogwai. Anybody on the lookout for a sci-fi/horror/genre show should check it out, even if it isn't really about zombies. It's about how those who have lost loved ones cope when getting them back. It's more like the classic horror story The Monkey's Paw than Night of the Living Dead: careful what you wish for.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2013)

This looks good, I might see if i can get hold of it with subs


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2013)

Will be on Channel 4 this summer:

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013-03-19/channel-4-buys-french-supernatural-thriller-rebound

Just finished the whole series and loved it. Kind of thought it would never get shown here because it isn't a Danish murder mystery. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## belboid (Mar 19, 2013)

Reno said:


> Kind of thought it would never get shown here because it isn't a Danish murder mystery.


Zombies have been hop for a while, seems typical BBC to get in, probably just as the trend comes to an end..... and it'll be fairly cheap.


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2013)

belboid said:


> Zombies have been hop for a while, seems typical BBC to get in, probably just as the trend comes to an end..... and it'll be fairly cheap.


 
It's Channel 4, who haven't bought a foreign language series in decades. It isn't really about zombies, though that will be the obvious way to market it. The living dead here are pretty much like normal people, they don't shuffle around, they don't rot and they don't eat people (apart from one who tries but he is a cannibal serial killer who comes back from the dead and continues where he left off). It feels closer to a ghost story and it was adapted from a film which preceded the current zombie craze.


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2013)

doh!  I just saw the Radio Times bit, and forogt it had been listing other channels for at least twenty years


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking forward to this being shown on telly with subtitles!

Spotted on the C4 website just now that their page for it (which currently contains no info - bah) is titled "The Returned" rather than "Rebound" which was the title they previously indicated they were going to use.


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2013)

Reno said:


> Will be on Channel 4 this summer:
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013-03-19/channel-4-buys-french-supernatural-thriller-rebound


 
Brilliant, always good to have opportunity to practice my listening.

The Mogwai album is superb by the way, even though it has one sung track on it which is weird. It sounds a bit like Spiritualized, which is no bad thing, but a bit unnerving for Mogwai.


----------



## Reno (Apr 21, 2013)

Epona said:


> Looking forward to this being shown on telly with subtitles!
> 
> Spotted on the C4 website just now that their page for it (which currently contains no info - bah) is titled "The Returned" rather than "Rebound" which was the title they previously indicated they were going to use.



I like The Returned better. "Rebound"  sounds like it should star Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler.


----------



## Part 2 (May 31, 2013)

Starting June 9th


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jun 1, 2013)

Even the adverts will be in French !


----------



## T & P (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't stop hearing good things about this. Looking foward to it 

Spoiler-free review of first ep here: http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/the-returned/25828/the-returned-spoiler-free-episode-1-review


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2013)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Even the adverts will be in French !


 
Nicole?
Papa?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 7, 2013)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Even the adverts will be in French !


 
Bof!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so on this. Hurry up tomorrow!


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

Starts tonight.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2013)

Watching this by a happy coincidence. It's great so far.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2013)

It was okay. The school bus stuff seemed nicked from The Sweet Hereafter and bits of Mogwai's score seemed nicked from a Portishead song! I'll keep watching coz I'm intrigued...


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I thought it was great, other than the CGI, ie, the bus crash and the old fella jumping off the dam.

Don't think I've seen anything on TV so beautifully shot. I haven't a clue what's going on but can't wait for next week.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2013)

The approach to the zoms reminded me a bit of Jean Rollin... Not that that's a bad thing.

I'll admit I'm hard to impress.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2013)

Not bad but not that great either, yet.


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2013)

Thought it was fine, will be watching again next week. But how many breaks did they manage to shoehorn in? Felt like there was one every five minutes.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The approach to the zoms reminded me a bit of Jean Rollin... Not that that's a bad thing.
> 
> I'll admit I'm hard to impress.


 
Are you sure you watched the right programme ?

Jean Rollin zombies:





..and just because the Internet says it's about zombies because that's an easy sell, doesn't mean that the programme is about zombies.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm wondering if Viktor will grow up to be the serial killer, and it's all a back and forth between the past and future, and trying to change outcomes.


----------



## Sue (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> I'm wondering if Viktor will grow up to be the serial killer, and it's all a back and forth between the past and future, and trying to change outcomes.



Serial killer..?


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

The guy in the subway. It's all part of the plot, apparently.


----------



## Sue (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> The guy in the subway. It's all part of the plot, apparently.



Oh, haven't read any of the plot stuff ;-).


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

Sue said:


> Oh, haven't read any of the plot stuff ;-).


 
Well it seems like a show to keep you guessing.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> I'm wondering if Viktor will grow up to be the serial killer, and it's all a back and forth between the past and future, and trying to change outcomes.


 
Noticed that he hasn't aged in the 4 years since the bus crashed ?


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> Noticed that he hasn't aged in the 4 years since the bus crashed ?


 
Who knows what will happen? At this stage, episode one.

  Do you know why the man jumped off the dam?  I'd quickly zapped over to see what happened to the Siberian tiger cub, and missed a crucial moment.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Who knows what will happen? At this stage, episode one.
> 
> Do you know why the man jumped off the dam? I'd quickly zapped over to see what happened to the Siberian tiger cub, and missed a crucial moment.


 
He was the old man who burned down his home when his dead wife returns after several decades. He couldn't cope and had a mental breakdown.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> He was the one old man who burned down his home when his dead wife returns after several decades. He couldn't cope and had a mental breakdown.


 

Thanks.

It seems that dead people are turning up at different times, and from different places.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

*I thought it creepy the way the little boy (Viktor) showed up at the bus stop.*


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It seems that dead people are turning up at different times, and from different places.


 
That explains a lot. At first I thought it was just people from the bus crash, but that would have only been young kids. I'm intrigued so far. And it did have shades of Let the Right One in about it.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope it doesn't turn into another "24"


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> I hope it doesn't turn into another "24"


 
Can't think of two shows more dissimilar.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> Can't think of two shows more dissimilar.


 



In the way they keep extending story lines with loose end endings,  for more subsequent  series .... ad infinitum. A bit like Homeland  is becoming.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> In the way they keep extending story lines with loose end endings, for more subsequent series .... ad infinitum. A bit like Homeland is becoming.


 
No need for snarky smilies if you don't explain what you mean. How would anybody make a leap from 24 to this, unless they are the only two serialised shows you've ever seen.

This is an ongoing show with a season 2 in the works, so don't expect things to get neatly wrapped up at the end. The only serialised show I've seen that wraps things up at the end of a season is Amercian Horror Story, because it tells one self-contained story every year. All other serialised shows leave things open, otherwise there wouldn't be a point in another season.

Check out the film the series is based on if you want something more self-contained. I've linked to the trailer earlier in the thread. It's also called Les Revenants in French and They Came Back in English.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

Really? They Came Back?  That's a shite title.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> No need for snarky smilies if you don't explain what you mean. How would anybody make a leap from 24 to this, unless they are the only two serialised shows you've ever seen.
> 
> This will is an ongoing show with a season 2 in the works, so don't expect things to get neatly wrapped up at the end. The only serialised show I've seen that wraps things up at the end of a season is Amercian Horror Story, because it tells one self-contained story every year. All other serialised shows leave things open, otherwise there wouldn't be a point in another season.
> 
> Check out the film the series is based on if you want something more self-contained. I've linked to the trailer earlier in the thread. It's also called Les Revenants in French and They Came Back in English.


 

  IMO. you are the snarky one. I think I made a valid and obvious point  in my comparison  about this series not  being wrapped up at the end of the eight episodes. It all might depend on how popular it is.

As it's already getting rave reviews.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> IMO. you are the snarky one. I think I made a valid and obvious point in my comparison about this series not being wrapped up at the end of the eight episodes. It all might depend on how popular it is.
> 
> As it's already getting rave reviews.


 
I had no idea what particular aspect of 24 you are alluding to, I can't read your mind and it wasn't obvious to me. 24 did a lot more wrapping up at the end of a season than many other serialised shows. It certainly seemed an odd show to chose to make your point. Von Triers Riget, Twin Peaks or even Lost would be more fitting comparisons and none of these wrapped up many plot strands up at the end of a season.

I've seen the whole of Les Revenants, it's not getting wrapped up by the end, it was a huge success in France last year and therefore a second season is already in the works.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

BTW cyprusclean, this wasn't the first comment of yours which I found cryptic to the point of taking the piss and don't get me wrong, so far I find you an interesting poster. I get the feeling you think you sometimes are making yourself more understood than you do.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> IMO. you are the snarky one. I think I made a valid and obvious point in my comparison about this series not being wrapped up at the end of the eight episodes. It all might depend on how popular it is.
> 
> As it's already getting rave reviews.


You made a valid point, once anyone got what the point was. Your facepalms and roll-eyes were uncalled for. So stop the bullshit please.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> Are you sure you watched the right programme ?
> 
> Jean Rollin zombies:
> 
> ...


 
Maybe I mean more living dead, like The Living Dead Girl or The Grapes of Death.  haven't seen that^ film.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You made a valid point, once anyone got what the point was. Your facepalms and roll-eyes were uncalled for. So stop the bullshit please.


 

 Is this what you come here to do?


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> BTW cyprusclean, this wasn't the first comment of yours which I found cryptic to the point of taking the piss and don't get me wrong, so far I find you an interesting poster. I get the feeling you think you sometimes are making yourself more understood than you do.


 

Does any of that matter?  I'm only interested in discussing the show, not me.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Does any of that matter?  I'm only interested in discussing the show, not me.


It does  matter, but enough about you already.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 10, 2013)

Reno said:


> It does matter, but enough about you already.


 
No problem.

Will wait till episode 2, to discuss further.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Is this what you come here to do?


Calling out unwarranted shite? Sure, occasionally.


----------



## Firky (Jun 10, 2013)

Like a true ignorant Brit I went and started another thread because I searched for htis one in English 

What I saw last night I really enjoyed.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 11, 2013)

Reno said:


> He was the old man who burned down his home when his dead wife returns after several decades. He couldn't cope and had a mental breakdown.


I didn't get the several decades bit, in fact I thought she must be his daughter who was a teacher or something  I quite often miss the plot even with english dramas, how did you know she was his wife? What clues did I miss?
Sorry, I'll probably be asking questions like this every week


----------



## Reno (Jun 11, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I didn't get the several decades bit, in fact I thought she must be his daughter who was a teacher or something  I quite often miss the plot even with english dramas, how did you know she was his wife? What clues did I miss?
> Sorry, I'll probably be asking questions like this every week


Her photos were up around their house and of course she had not aged while she was dead, so she looked decades younger than him. Also, the series gets into the back story of all the returned (returnees?) as it goes on.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Really? They Came Back?  That's a shite title.


 
Sounds better in French.


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2013)

Very pleased after my failed attempt to try to understand the original that it has now found its way onto C4 with subtitles!

Am happy to be able to read all the translated dialogue, and to realise that my initial grasp of it in French was not so bad after all, I had got the gist of it (if not some of the finer points) the first time round.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 17, 2013)

Last night's was okay. I'm still watching if just to see what the fuck is going on.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck, forgot all about it last night (in favour of Sopranos it has to be said).


----------



## Greebo (Jun 17, 2013)

Loved the bit where a returning boy asked his dad where his mother was, only to be told she'd died three years ago.  Then, when the boy asked how come he'd never heard about it, he was told that he died along with his mother.


----------



## Reno (Jun 17, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Last night's was okay. I'm still watching if just to see what the fuck is going on.


 
For me it's not even that, I just find it enjoyable as a piece of "film-making", with good acting, gorgeous cinematography, a real sense of place and a great soundtrack. It's not just where it's going, it's very much about how it gets there and enjoying the ride. It's very rare that you get a fantastical TV series that is character based, rather than the characters being in the service of the plot, which then makes them do increasingly stupid things to get from A to B. The Walking Dead would be a prime example of that approach and poor characterisation is the main thing that puts me off genre TV series.

This series imagines how real people would react to a supernatural event and then the plot develops out of that. It's rare that genre fare feels like a drama for adults. That's why I think comparisons with Let the Right One In are apt, my favourite horror film of the last decade. It too was more reliant on good characterisation, mood and emotional responses that felt truthful, rather than mere plot mechanics.


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2013)

Was talking about this with a French friend the other day. She missed it and wanted to know what it was about.

'It's set in a small town in the Alps,' I said, 'Kind of like where you're from. You should watch it.'

'Why, because it'll remind me of home?' she said.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 17, 2013)

Just caught up with the first two episodes. Worth the wait,  I really enjoyed. Agree with what others have said abiyt the music and cinematography etc. It's so eery esp victors character. Want to know more an about serial killer dude.


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2013)

It was sort of a nice touch putting French subtitles on the first ad break, as I wouldn't normally bother paying any attention to the ads.

It's quite a complex set of storylines, and I'm trying to partially translate in my head at the same time, so my brain hurts a little at the end.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was too pissed to follow episode 2


----------



## hegley (Jun 22, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Loved the bit where a returning boy asked his dad where his mother was, only to be told she'd died three years ago. Then, when the boy asked how come he'd never heard about it, he was told that he died along with his mother.


 
Brothers, not father/son I think.


----------



## Reno (Jun 22, 2013)

Yup and Serge isn't a boy.


----------



## hegley (Jun 24, 2013)

Finding Victor less creepy for some reason - but Pierre ... urghh. And I think I have a crush on a zombie .


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2013)

Not Victor or Léna I hope.


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2013)

stavros said:


> Not Victor or Léna I hope.


 
Léna isn't a 'zombie", her sister is.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2013)

Reno said:


> Léna isn't a 'zombie", her sister is.


 
Good call; I meant Camille.


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2013)

I am really enjoying the series.  hegley - yeah you're spot on, sod the dead people coming back, Pierre is the character that is most creepy!


----------



## braindancer (Jul 2, 2013)

And Pierre just got creepier!  I am loving this series - best thing I've watched in yonks.


----------



## hegley (Jul 2, 2013)

braindancer said:


> And Pierre just got creepier! I am loving this series - best thing I've watched in yonks.


 
Although Thomas is giving him a run for his money now with the cctv!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 7, 2013)

this is fucking good drama.

every episode gets darker


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 7, 2013)

Tonight's is probably the 1st episode of this I've actually _loved_, maybe because it's all coming together a bit.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 8, 2013)

I enjoy it, despite not grasping some of it.  Can one die twice? As in the shooting of the already  dead young guy by the policeman?

And is there a clue in the dead animals in the river? Must be, I should imagine.


----------



## haushoch (Jul 8, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Can one die twice? As in the shooting of the already dead young guy by the policeman?


 
I thought that Costa tied his returned wife up before setting the house on fire with her in it and she survived. When Madame Costa was talking to Julie at the police station I thought that she suggested that killing yourself was a sure-fire way of finding out that you were returned, that's why Julie was about to jump out of the window. I don't think Simon will die.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

haushoch said:


> I thought that Costa tied his returned wife up before setting the house on fire with her in it and she survived. When Madame Costa was talking to Julie at the police station I thought that she suggested that killing yourself was a sure-fire way of finding out that you were returned, that's why Julie was about to jump out of the window. I don't think Simon will die.


 
more, i think, that if you're already dead you can't die again.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this despite not understanding why most of the characters react in such odd ways to the undead. The only ones who seem normal are the family of the teenager. But it's extremely enjoyable to sit back and let the story be told to me.

Question: Julie's a doctor, right? She goes out and gives injections, but she works from home, goes to her patients' homes and seems to be really poor. Is this some kind of poor country doctor thing they have in France?


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Question: Julie's a doctor, right? She goes out and gives injections, but she works from home, goes to her patients' homes and seems to be really poor. Is this some kind of poor country doctor thing they have in France?


A nurse.  Possibly of the private variety.


----------



## Reno (Jul 11, 2013)

scifisam said:


> I'm really enjoying this despite not understanding why most of the characters react in such odd ways to the undead. The only ones who seem normal are the family of the teenager. But it's extremely enjoyable to sit back and let the story be told to me.


 
I'm not sure what would be a normal way of reacting to a loved one returning from the dead. Some have breakdowns, some think they are imagining things, some get used to the idea faster than others. I think in genre films and TV we are used to characters who often too quickly adjust to any extraodinary situation so the plot can move along.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 11, 2013)

belboid said:


> A nurse.  Possibly of the private variety.



Ta. Do they exist in real life then?



Reno said:


> I'm not sure what would be a normal way of reacting to a loved one returning from the dead. Some have breakdowns, some think they are imagining things, some get used to the idea faster than others. I think in genre films and TV we are used to characters who often too quickly adjust to any extraodinary situation so the plot can move along.



I don't mean they should adjust. The teenager's family just don't know what to do so are doing nothing yet, Mr Costa went mad and tried to kill his late wife, and Adele assumed she'd gone mad. They all make sense to me.

But Julie has just taken on a silent boy without making much effort to find out who he is, Simon isn't trying to see his daughter (he heard her in the first episode) or really to talk to his former wife-to-be, the serial killer's brother simply hit him, which does seem kinda natural, but then he left him there and walked away nonchalantly. And obviously the silent boy is extremely odd but he's supposed to be. The whole town is absolutely insane. I quite like that. 

I've only watched up to episode 2, so some of it will probably make more sense later on. I also assume the violence from Simon and Camille will be explained at least a bit.


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2013)

How could Pierre ever think it would be a good idea  to introduce Camille to the parents of her non-returned classmates? That could only ever get one reaction.

And is there a worse cop anywhere than Thomas?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> How could Pierre ever think it would be a good idea  to introduce Camille to the parents of her non-returned classmates? That could only ever get one reaction.
> 
> And is there a worse cop anywhere than Thomas?



All the other cops for believing that a very young man who was new to the town could be their attacker from 7 years ago. Still, that's more realistic than most shows. I also like that they can't enhance their CCTV to see every skin pore when they want to.


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2013)

Reno said:


> Léna isn't a 'zombie", her sister is.



Did anyone else pick up on the Lena/Camille thing early on. I think the dead girl is actually Lena and they swapped places on the day the bus crashed.

Me and Mr s think this but I don't know if we've misunderstood.


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Did anyone else pick up on the Lena/Camille thing early on. I think the dead girl is actually Lena and they swapped places on the day the bus crashed.
> 
> Me and Mr s think this but I don't know if we've misunderstood.


 
There is nothing in the series which backs up this theory. It's not the first time that I've read this about The Returned, but I think that's more because usually when twins appear in a mystery, they are there to swap places.

I can't quite see what the point would be here and why the surviving one would keep up the pretense after her sister has died.


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2013)

Reno said:


> There is nothing in the series which backs up this theory. It's not the first time that I've read this about The Returned, but I think that's more because usually when twins appear in a mystery, they are there to swap places.
> 
> I can't quite see what the point would be here and why the surviving one would keep up the pretense after her sister has died.



There was something in the first couple of episodes. I think it was a conversation between Camille and Lena on the day Camille died.

Maybe Lena felt guilty because it should have been her that died? I dunno, but we were quite sure early on. : D


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> There was something in the first couple of episodes. I think it was a conversation between Camille and Lena on the day Camille died.


 
I saw the whole series last spring, so I don't remember everything in detail but I'm pretty sure that they did not swap places. Camille pretends to be her cousin to explain her presence and make her less of a freak, but that's all.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 15, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> There was something in the first couple of episodes. I think it was a conversation between Camille and Lena on the day Camille died.
> 
> Maybe Lena felt guilty because it should have been her that died? I dunno, but we were quite sure early on. : D



Yep, when Lena was about to shag Frederic instead of being on the bus, she said that she could be Camille and he wouldn't know. So that was hinted at. It would also be a typical narrative twist.

But both Lena and Camille have always responded immediately to those names and used them for each other. Lena even cried "that's Camille!" when trying to convince Frederic that Camille wasn't Alice. I'm pretty sure they didn't swap.


----------



## hegley (Jul 15, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> There was something in the first couple of episodes. I think it was a conversation between Camille and Lena on the day Camille died.
> 
> Maybe Lena felt guilty because it should have been her that died? I dunno, but we were quite sure early on. : D


 
Maybe thinking of the conversation Lena had with Frederic when she first had sex with him? She says something like "you know Camille has a crush on you? Perhaps we've swapped places and I'm really Camille ..." but I think she was just teasing him as it's not been referred to since. 

Lena will feel guilty anyway as she feigned sickness to get out of the school trip, so she could shag Frederic - by rights both twins were supposed to be on the bus.


----------



## hegley (Jul 15, 2013)

Scifisam beat me to it!


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2013)

They wouldn't have anything to gain in the long term by swapping places. Usually in those films or TV series (most recently the awful Ringer with Sarah Michelle Gellar) one twin is good and the other one is evil/mad/bad or one is rich and the other one is poor.


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2013)

Cheers everyone, looks like we're completely wrong! : D


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2013)

There was a lot of sex in last night's episode, especially strange was Lucy seeming to channel Lena and/or Camille whilst fucking.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 15, 2013)

This would be a lot better watched in a binge.  Lose touch with it a bit with episodes being a week apart...


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Aye, I can see me watching it all again once it's finished.


----------



## gosub (Jul 17, 2013)

got a real worry it will twin peak or lost. Already filming a second series so stuff ain't getting fully resolved in this one


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

gosub said:


> got a real worry it will twin peak or lost. Already filming a second series so stuff ain't getting fully resolved in this one


 
It's an ongoing series, so that's the nature of the beast.

Twin Peaks never got resolved because it got cancelled. However we did find out who killed Laura Palmer, the big mystery the series set up at the start. Lost never got cancelled and did get resolved.

BTW, the 2003 film which Les Revenants/The Returned is based on had an unresolved open ending. I don't think the point of the film and the series ever was to find out why the dead come back.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2013)

Are Camille and Lena sisters in real life? They look so alike, but have different names.

Plus is it me or is a prominant part of the soundtrack Over by Portishead with one note missing?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Are Camille and Lena sisters in real life? They look so alike, but have different names.
> 
> Plus is it me or is a prominant part of the soundtrack Over by Portishead with one note missing?




I don't think they're sisters, merely well cast. Everyone in it is well cast, tbf; for example, Pierre looks so creepy despite most of his actions being well-intentioned. 

Anyone else notice how much Pierre looks like David Walliams and Toni like Dara O'Briain? After seeing that I even think the young blonde cop could be Robert Webb's French cousin. A cast of British comedy lookalikes.  (I know Dara isn't British, but most of his career is).


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2013)

*stereotype alert* In general i think the French are quite a good looking nation, or maybe have a certain poise that is attractive. Adele, Lena and Simon are all pretty easy on the eye.

I suppose they have a "I don't know what", lol, that is hard to describe


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> *stereotype alert* In general i think the French are quite a good looking nation, or maybe have a certain poise that is attractive. Adele, Lena and Simon are all pretty easy on the eye.
> 
> I suppose they have a "I don't know what", lol, that is hard to describe


 
Most of my screen crushes are French. I think in France small imperfections are considered beautiful, which makes people look more interesting than the bland beauty that Hollywood favours.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2013)

Charlotte Gainsbourgh is the perfect example, though half English.

Une jolie-laide sums it up perfectly, and is a French concept - so they know what they are talking about


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Charlotte Gainsbourgh is the perfect example, though half English.
> 
> Une jolie-laide sums it up perfectly, and is a French concept - so they know what they are talking about


 
She is one of my major French crushes. 

And my male crush is Vincent Cassel who also is not what you'd describe as a bland pretty boy.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 17, 2013)

Apparantly there is a English speaking remake in the works.

Could be done well if it set in a backwoods mid-western town. Don't know if its going to be an English or American production, but i hope its HBO stylee - they do these sort of series so much better than we do.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 17, 2013)

gosub said:


> got a real worry it will twin peak or lost. Already filming a second series so stuff ain't getting fully resolved in this one


 
Well, it's not shit, so it's no Lost.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Plus is it me or is a prominant part of the soundtrack Over by Portishead with one note missing?


 
Yeah, spotted that.  Wonder if it's deliberate?


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Apparantly there is a English speaking remake in the works.
> 
> Could be done well if it set in a backwoods mid-western town. Don't know if its going to be an English or American production, but i hope its HBO stylee - they do these sort of series so much better than we do.


 
There already was a US TV pilot based on the 2003 film Les Revenants called Babylon Fields, but the series didn't get picked up.

Paul Abbott is doing the English remake called They Came Back, which was also the English title of the original film. I hope they are doing the same thing as when they adapted the film as a TV series in France. Use the same premise, but tell a different story with different characters. Otherwise I'm unlikely to watch the remake.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is the film worth watching Reno?


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Is the film worth watching Reno?


I really like it and it's the reason why I was so excited about the series. In some ways it's quite different in that thousands of the dead come back at once and in the film they are slightly different from way they are the series. I linked to the trailer on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Sue (Jul 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> She is one of my major French crushes.
> 
> And my male crush is *Vincent Cassel* who also is not what you'd describe as a bland pretty boy.


 
And Monica Bellucci obviously agrees  -- the European Brad and Angelina as a friend would have it...


----------



## Sue (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, the plot thickens -- Mme da Costa, Victor and Jean for starters. Really looking forward to the final instalment next week.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 22, 2013)

Do some of them not know they are dead?  Was  away and missed a couple of episodes, but two scenes last night made an impact on me : a crowd of them assembled downstairs; and the two women with Victor driving around in circles around the dam.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 22, 2013)

And the brothers wandering around in a loop for a while too. It got more confusing last night.


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2013)

yes, no one can leave the village. except for those dam repair guys that didnt interact with anyone else.  it's almost like they're already all dead, but dont know it. i predict/fear it is all gonnna go a bit end of Lost


----------



## hegley (Jul 23, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Do some of them not know they are dead?


Depends who _we _think are dead. But all the characters that we know for sure are dead (Simon, Camille, Mme Costa, Serge, Victor) know they are dead.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think they're all dead. That'd be a bit of a crap get-out and wouldn't make sense, since only a few of them have the undead features - eating tons, not sleeping, necrosis, and also, well, having been dead.

Good show for lots of theorising though.


----------



## haushoch (Jul 23, 2013)

I think the group Lena saw in the forest are all returned.  We haven't seen any of those yet.  I think it's them who turn up to see Lucy at the end of the last episode.  The returned can't leave the valley for some reason, and everyone who's in the company of one of the returned can't leave either.  My theory is that for every animal that drowned, a person returned.  Why I have no idea.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2013)

But are the returned all rotting away? Somethings happening to them eh?

What would have happened if they were cremated? The ashes would all come back together and turn into themselves again?


----------



## Sue (Jul 23, 2013)

D'wards said:


> But are the returned all rotting away? Somethings happening to them eh?
> 
> What would have happened if they were cremated? The ashes would all come back together and turn into themselves again?



Surely why M da Costa burnt his house down? How many times had she come back before..?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2013)

Sue said:


> Surely why M da Costa burnt his house down? How many times had she come back before..?



My GF thinks she's come back before too. It would explain why she tells a different story about every time she died.

I wonder if Victor's brother survived? We only heard two shots. He'd be about 45 now.


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2013)

We've had not a hint of a dickybird of a suggestion as to why the policeman _saw his own face_ on the CCTV when he was watching Adele and Simon together.


----------



## Sue (Jul 23, 2013)

scifisam said:


> My GF thinks she's come back before too. It would explain why she tells a different story about every time she died.
> 
> I wonder if Victor's brother survived? We only heard two shots. He'd be about 45 now.


Yep and also why her husband reacted as he did -- he knew how it was going to go and couldn't face it again. Would also explain why she's so blase about what happens next. (Are the returned a sign things are about to go horribly wrong or the case of them going horribly wrong? )


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> We've had not a hint of a dickybird of a suggestion as to why the policeman _saw his own face_ on the CCTV when he was watching Adele and Simon together.



We were seeing it through his eyes and he was imagining himself there?


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2013)

scifisam said:


> We were seeing it through his eyes and he was imagining himself there?


He seemed genuinely confused/disturbed/frightened though.


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

scifisam said:


> I wonder if Victor's brother survived? We only heard two shots. He'd be about 45 now.


45?  how do you make that out?  There's not really been much of a clue as to when the murders took place,nor how old Vics bro was at the time, has there?


----------



## haushoch (Jul 23, 2013)

Sue said:


> Yep and also why her husband reacted as he did -- he knew how it was going to go and couldn't face it again. Would also explain why she's so blase about what happens next. (Are the returned a sign things are about to go horribly wrong or the case of them going horribly wrong? )


 

The way the series has been so far I don't think they are going for those sorts of twists.  I reckon the husband reacted the way he did, because he was totally freaked out by her returning.  Just imagine you have been a widower for 40 years and suddenly your wife reappears and she's unchanged from the day she died.  Maybe he thought he had gone mad or something and that's why he set the house on fire with her in and killed himself afterwards.  I think she's so blase about it all, because for her it must have been equally horrible to come back and have her husband tie her to a bed and then set her alight (at that point maybe she didn't know that she couldn't die again).  Not the sort of thing you'd expect from someone who married you.  So now she's just cynical.  She can't change anything, as she knows she won't die again and there's no-one there who cares about her.  And in regards to her telling tall tales about her death, maybe she just doesn't remember how she died.  Neither Simon, Camille or Serge seemed to understand that they had died and had come back.  They only found out from others how they had died.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> 45? how do you make that out? There's not really been much of a clue as to when the murders took place,nor how old Vics bro was at the time, has there?


 

Yes we have. In the flashback to Victor's murder it said "30 years ago".


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

haushoch said:


> The way the series has been so far I don't think they are going for those sorts of twists. I reckon the husband reacted the way he did, because he was totally freaked out by her returning. Just imagine you have been a widower for 40 years and suddenly your wife reappears and she's unchanged from the day she died. Maybe he thought he had gone mad or something and that's why he set the house on fire with her in and killed himself afterwards. I think she's so blase about it all, because for her it must have been equally horrible to come back and have her husband tie her to a bed and then set her alight (at that point maybe she didn't know that she couldn't die again). Not the sort of thing you'd expect from someone who married you. So now she's just cynical. She can't change anything, as she knows she won't die again and there's no-one there who cares about her. And in regards to her telling tall tales about her death, maybe she just doesn't remember how she died. Neither Simon, Camille or Serge seemed to understand that they had died and had come back. They only found out from others how they had died.


 
That's what I think as well. People seem to expect a show like this will be full of twists and I've been reading all sorts of wild theories, but I don't think that's what the show is about. It's more of a character study about how average people would react to a supernatural occurrance.

And having seen the whole thing I already anticipate complaints that the last episode of the first season doesn't explain much, though I thought the ending was satisfying and eery.


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> Yes we have. In the flashback to Victor's murder it said "30 years ago".


good point!  Checking back, its Victors _father_ whose survival we dont know about


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> That's what I think as well. People seem to expect a show like this will be full of twists and I've been reading all sorts of wild theories, but I don't think that's what the show is about. It's more of a character study about how average people would react to a supernatural occurrance.
> 
> And having seen the whole thing I already anticipate complaints that the last episode of the first season doesn't explain much, though I thought the ending was satisfying and eery.


well, I'd be grateful if you could stop telling us what doesn't happen.  Thats the third time you've given (rather minor) spoilers


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> well, I'd be grateful if you could stop telling us what doesn't happen. Thats the third time you've given (rather minor) spoilers


 
I don't get the excessive spoiler oversensitivness people have on the Internet. I didn't give away a single thing, but I suppose you'd rather sit there hoping for a crap reveal. I don't see why people on the Internet need to be sooo much more sensitive than the rest of the media like newspaper reviews. Considering it's known that this is an ongoing series, why would you think everything will get resolved at the end of season 1 ?


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> I don't get the excessive spoiler oversensitivness people have on the Internet. I didn't give away a single thing, but I suppose you'd rather sit there hoping for a crap reveal. I don't see why people on the Internet need to be sooo much more sensitive than the rest of the media like newspaper reviews.


 

It's because you're taking away some of the fun of speculation. "Will it be this? Will it be that?". "No, it won't be." "Oh."

I can avoid spoilers in media reviews by not reading them. Whereas this is a thread specifically for people who haven't yet seen the whole thing. The nice thing would be to let people have their speculative fun.


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> I don't get the excessive spoiler oversensitivness people have on the Internet. I didn't give away a single thing, but I suppose you'd rather sit there hoping for a crap reveal. I don't see why people on the Internet need to be sooo much more sensitive than the rest of the media like newspaper reviews.


No, I just want to watch the show unfold in its own time. Which means without someone who has watched the whole thing going 'oh, that means this....' or 'we dont find that out'

But as you dont feel that way, I'll just tell you everything that happens in the half season of Breaking Bad you havent seen yet.


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> I don't get the excessive spoiler oversensitivness people have on the Internet. I didn't give away a single thing, but I suppose you'd rather sit there hoping for a crap reveal. I don't see why people on the Internet need to be sooo much more sensitive than the rest of the media like newspaper reviews. Considering it's known that this is an ongoing series, why would you think everything will get resolved at the end of season 1 ?


 
It's not hypersensitivity, it's exasperation at the inability of a few people simply not to reveal that they know things other people do. You enjoyed it without spoilers, why not let others do the same?


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> No, I just want to watch the show unfold in its own time. Which means without someone who has watched the whole thing going 'oh, that means this....' or 'we dont find that out'
> 
> But as you dont feel that way, I'll just tell you everything that happens in the half season of Breaking Bad you havent seen yet.


 
That's why I stay away from theads of shows I watch, so feel free to spoil BB on the BB thread.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> That's why I stay away from theads of shows I watch, so feel free to spoil BB on the BB thread.


 

So you stay away from threads about shows you watch because, even though it's fun to speculate and discuss a programme you're enjoying, you're wary that some idiot might spoil it for you. But you're happy to do it to others. Well done on that one.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> It's not hypersensitivity, it's exasperation at the inability of a few people simply not to reveal that they know things other people do. You enjoyed it without spoilers, why not let others do the same?


 
But what have I given away ? I've just said that not much will be revealed by the end, which anybody with half a brain should be able to figure out when they heard that this has a season 2. What show with an ongoing story has given up all it's secrets after season 1 ? It's not like I said "everybody has been dead all along" (lamest plot twist in the book).

I've been careful not to reveal anything that lies ahead and my responses were not from that, but what I picked up along the way. For example the fact that the twins haven't swapped places, as some have thought, is clear if you paid attention during the show. There were others who where watching at the time who picked up on that as well. I've only clarified things where people were wrong at the time.

I also think I was less confused than many people seem to be on here becuase I watched the show over three nights. All I've pointed out was things people have not understood at the time and not stuff that is about to get revealed. And as there is a season 2, I'm almost as much in the dark as most.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> So you stay away from threads about shows you watch because, even though it's fun to speculate and discuss a programme you're enjoying, you're wary that some idiot might spoil it for you. But you're happy to do it to others. Well done on that one.


 
See my answer above.


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> I've been careful not to reveal anything that lies ahead


 


Reno said:


> not much will be revealed by the end


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

Block me if you can't cope with that !


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

you gave away exactly who mrs costa and serge were - which wasn't actually wholly apparent from their first appearances.  and the fact that there is a season 2 doesn't mean we couldnt have an answer to one of the several mysteries that have been set up.  if it is all just about the reactions of the living, then there is no reason _not_ to reveal the cause of the return.

All you are doing is going, 'well, this is what I picked up along the way, and I dont think its a spoiler because _I've seen the end_.

Now, in Breaking Bad, anyone with a quarter of a brain will have worked out it has to end with...


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> Block me if you can't cope with that !


Why not just say nothing at all about the end of the series? Are you that incapable?


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 23, 2013)

What series of BB is he watching? I won't tell him what happens, I'll just tell him what _doesn't_ happen. If he's wondering if maybe Walter gets killed at the end, I could let him know whether or not we find that out. I won't say yes he gets killed or no he doesn't, just whether or not we actually find out or if it's a cliffhanger. I expect he'll be fine with that.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> Why not just say nothing at all about the end of the series? Are you that incapable?


 
Turns out Lena and Camille were the same person all along !


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought that the end of series 3 of Breaking Bad would be a massive twist but in the end what you thought would happen happens.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 23, 2013)

And then at the end of series 4, the final reveal shot is really jaw-dropping.

I haven't said what happens though. So it's ok.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> What series of BB is he watching? I won't tell him what happens, I'll just tell him what _doesn't_ happen. If he's wondering if maybe Walter gets killed at the end, I could let him know whether or not we find that out. I won't say yes he gets killed or no he doesn't, just whether or not we actually find out. I expect he'll be fine with that.


 
Yes, I'd be fine with that. I'm not that bothered by minor spoilers as most Interwebs folk are. I read lots of reviews of most things I might watch to see whether I'll like something and reviews tend to give away about as much as I do. I'm old school about spoilers and believe that it means giving away a major plot turn and I don't have fits if I find out a little bit about the plot.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 23, 2013)

"I don't mind minor spoilers so no one else should either, who cares if I'm spoiling their fun?"

It's not hard to just _not talk about the rest of the series yet_.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> "I don't mind minor spoilers so no one else should either, who cares if I'm spoiling their fun?"
> 
> It's not hard to just _not talk about the rest of the series yet_.


 
Serge is a woman !


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> Yes, I'd be fine with that. I'm not that bothered by minor spoilers as most Interwebs folk are. I read lots of reviews of most things I might watch to see whether I'll like something and reviews tend to give away about as much as I do. I'm old school about spoilers and believe that it means giving away a major plot turn and I don't have fits if I find out a little bit about the plot.


well, now you know that many people find the kind of spoilers you have included here to be annoying too, so you'll not make them again, will you? thanks


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> well, now you know that many people find the kind of spoilers you have included here to be annoying to, so you'll not make them again, will you? thanks


 
Yes ffs, I'll shut up about it !


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

thank you kindly


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

It's all my revenge for the whole of the Internet spoiling The Red Wedding for me as soon as it had happened.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2013)

But if something hasn't even been broadcast yet, then spoling is out of order. Diferent if we are discussing Twin Peaks or something.

Theres no way non-French speaking punters ciould have seen the last episode yet.

On Kermode's radio show they stated you can spoil away after something has been availible to view for 2 years


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

D'wards said:


> But if something hasn't even been broadcast yet, then spoling is out of order. Diferent if we are discussing Twin Peaks or something.
> 
> Theres no way non-French speaking punters ciould have seen the last episode yet.
> 
> On Kermode's radio show they stated you can spoil away after something has been availible to view for 2 years


 
I didn't fucking spoil anything of note, you whining ninnies ! 

These days many people don't watch TV while it's on, they record and watch later, so if we are being spoiler sensitive then maybe we shouldn't blab on about that on anytihgn but spoiler threads on the TV series ?

I agree that there comes a point when films should be spoiled. I like discussion and analysis of and about films and that is curtailed by being hypersensitive about spoiling old films. I know boards were people go postal when you mention that at the end of Jaws,



Spoiler



the fish snuffs it.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 23, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Theres no way non-French speaking punters ciould have seen the last episode yet.


 
There is. I've had it on my laptop for months.


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> I didn't fucking spoil anything of note, you whining ninnies !
> 
> These days many people don't watch TV while it's on, they record and watch later, so if we are being spoiler sensitive then maybe we shouldn't blab on about that on anytihgn but spoiler threads on the TV series ?
> 
> I agree that there comes a point when films should be spoiled. I like discussion and analysis of and about films and that is curtailed by being hypersensitive about spoiling old films. I know boards were people go postal when you mention that at the end of Jaws, the fish snuffs it.


so much for you shutting up about it!  

On the Mad Men thread we specifically discussed when it was okay to start posting up comments that included spoilers for that weeks episode, and came to a consensus. It aint that hard. If you are recording it is only sensible to avoid that thread until you are up to date, or accept your fate.  That's usually only a few days, so it's hardly a big deal. Even I managed to avoid the The Hour thread until I finally watched it five months later (tho i dont think I'd actually have missed much by going on that particular thread anyway, but _I wasn't to know that!_)

The bleedin' spoiler tags aren't that hard either, are they?


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Theres no way non-French speaking punters ciould have seen the last episode yet.


they could have _seen_ it...


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> so much for you shutting up about it!
> 
> On the Mad Men thread we specifically discussed when it was okay to start posting up comments that included spoilers for that weeks episode, and came to a consensus. It aint that hard. If you are recording it is only sensible to avoid that thread until you are up to date, or accept your fate. That's usually only a few days, so it's hardly a big deal. Even I managed to avoid the The Hour thread until I finally watched it five months later (tho i dont think I'd actually have missed much by going on that particular thread anyway, but _I wasn't to know that!_)
> 
> The bleedin' spoiler tags aren't that hard either, are they?


 
I said I'll shut up about anything that could regarded as The Returned spoilers by even the most spoiler sensitive, not about general stuff.

I stay away from any threads about TV series I havn't seen. I can't see the point why I would want to read them.


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

Reno said:


> I stay away from any threads about TV series I havn't seen. I can't see the point why I would want to read them.


well, quite.  Most people do. I don't understand why anyone would read them, but people are strange.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> good point!  Checking back, its Victors _father_ whose survival we dont know about



His father? How come? When Victor was talking to Mrs Costa, he said his parents were dead, but his brother wasn't mentioned.


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2013)

scifisam said:


> His father? How come? When Victor was talking to Mrs Costa, he said his parents were dead, but his brother wasn't mentioned.


the dead lie.  Or are confused anyway.  Or not.  But its his mother and brother who die at the house, his father wasn't there as far as we know.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 23, 2013)

belboid said:


> the dead lie.  Or are confused anyway.  Or not.  But its his mother and brother who die at the house, his father wasn't there as far as we know.



Definitely true about the dead lying or just not knowing the truth. But I'm not so sure his father wasn't there. I don't remember him being mentioned in the flashback, but you'd expect him to be there unless he wasn't with the mum, and then Victor wouldn't have said parents.

I'm fairly sure a lot of this will never be explained.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jul 24, 2013)

Spoiler



I'm starting to think that everyone in the series is dead (from a dam failure), the whole 'we can't walk or drive out of the valley' schtick suggests that everyone is gone.  it's only those who died earlier, or in more gruesome ways that are starting to feel the effects return.  Suggests there is more to the parental abuse issue for Lena, she's already had the back wound reappear and be treated with the nettle balm.


 Have to see what happens next week with the season one finale


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> you gave away exactly who mrs costa and serge were - which wasn't actually wholly apparent from their first appearances.  and the fact that there is a season 2 doesn't mean we couldnt have an answer to one of the several mysteries that have been set up.  if it is all just about the reactions of the living, then there is no reason _not_ to reveal the cause of the return.
> 
> All you are doing is going, 'well, this is what I picked up along the way, and I dont think its a spoiler because _I've seen the end_.
> 
> Now, in Breaking Bad, anyone with a quarter of a brain will have worked out it has to end with...



Did you really not know who mrs costa and serge were? It was hardly a secret. Her picture was on the wall and were obviously his late wife (time frame of pics ands the poses), and serge the ages and behaviour of serge and toni make their relationship pretty obvious. These really were very, very obvious unless, I guess, you were only half watching.

Mentioning things like that after we've all had a chance to see the episode is not giving spoilers away.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Did you really not know who mrs costa and serge were? It was hardly a secret. Her picture was on the wall and were obviously his late wife (time frame of pics ands the poses), and serge the ages and behaviour of serge and toni make their relationship pretty obvious. These really were very, very obvious unless, I guess, you were only half watching.


You have such a great memory and yet you couldn't remember that Victors father wasn't at the house at the time of the killing? Odd.

Mrs Costa was shown in a background photo in the episode where she first appeared, the relationship wasn't clearly apparent until the next episode. Similarly with Serge.

As we had no idea when anyone had died (and many people clearly thought all those who came back died at the same/a similar time) there was no way to know how this much younger woman and man were connected to the people they found. Serge _could have been_ Toni's father.

Things were clarified in the _following_ episode. The one that we hadn't seen at the time.

This has, if you have been paying attention, been discussed before. A number of people had said they didn't quite get who those two were, funny how you didn't weigh in about how they were failing to pay attention. But then again, that wouldn't have impressed anyone then, would it?


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't remember about Serge or what apparently I spoilt there but the Mrs Costa thing was clear instantly from the photos.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

With Serge was it that I pointed out that he isn't a teenager, which should be clear from looking at the 30 year old actor who plays him?

:edit: Just checked and yes, apparently I've given away the major spoiler that Serge isn't a 'boy' which should be clear to anybody with eyes in their head. 

belboid, I actually trusted you without checking up on your claims, but you've put a pitchpork wielding mob on me for apparently 'spoiling' the series as it went on. If you are not able to follow the most easily grasped aspects of the plot, don't fucking blame me !


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> You have such a great memory and yet you couldn't remember that Victors father wasn't at the house at the time of the killing? Odd.
> 
> Mrs Costa was shown in a background photo in the episode where she first appeared, the relationship wasn't clearly apparent until the next episode. Similarly with Serge.
> 
> ...



If you rewatch the episodes, you'll kick yourself. The photos of mrs costa do make it obvious what her relationship to the old man was, and serge stabbed and ate lucy pretty much the moment we saw him. In that same episode we were told that had last happened seven years before. Unless it was a bizarre coincidence, he was the same man. It would have been impossible for him to be toni's father. 

By the way, I did point out earlier that they were definitely brothers. I'm not trying to impress somebody by pointing out something I thought was obvious. Sometimes people watch tv while surfing the net, chatting, simply knackered or distracted, etc, so miss things - it doesn't mean they're stupid, but explaining what they missed is not giving spoilers.

I didn't forget that Victor's father wasn't mentioned as being at the house. We didn't see him there, but Victor certainly seemed to think he'd been there. You've forgotten what I actually wrote. Funny that.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> belboid, I actually trusted you without checking up on your claims, but you've put a pitchpork wilding mob on me for apparently 'spoiling' the series as it went on. If you are not able to follow the most easily grasped aspects of the plot, don't fucking blame me !


 
pitchfork wielding mob?!  jesus, get over yourself




scifisam said:


> If you rewatch the episodes, you'll kick yourself. The photos of mrs costa do make it obvious what her relationship to the old man was, and serge stabbed and ate lucy pretty much the moment we saw him. In that same episode we were told that had last happened seven years before. Unless it was a bizarre coincidence, he was the same man. It would have been impossible for him to be toni's father.


But you only know all of that because of what came later. You know it now because of what you have seen later.  You might (or might not) have made various _assumptions_ about stuff beforehand, but thats different to knowing things. Why couldnt they have been a whole family of cannibals?  Or it be a common thing amongst people back from the dead.  There is absolutely no reason to say 'its him now, so it must have been him then.'  Appalling logic.

And the fact that they are brothers is confirmed LATER is why Reno's post (confirming their brotherliness) _was_ a spoiler. Hardly one that mattered, fer sure, but it still was one. A comment from someone who knows 100% is quite different to one who is making an (un)informed guess.



> By the way, I did point out earlier that they were definitely brothers. I'm not trying to impress somebody by pointing out something I thought was obvious. Sometimes people watch tv while surfing the net, chatting, simply knackered or distracted, etc, so miss things - it doesn't mean they're stupid, but explaining what they missed is not giving spoilers.
> 
> I didn't forget that Victor's father wasn't mentioned as being at the house. We didn't see him there, but Victor certainly seemed to think he'd been there. You've forgotten what I actually wrote. Funny that.


I remember perfectly well what you wrote, it showed you weren't paying attention during the Victor flashback - or you wouldnt have thought his brother might still be alive. There was absolutely nothing to make anyone think Victor thought his dad was there.  Same as there was absolutely nothing to think Julie was a doctor, when it was explicitly stated she was a nurse.  You must have been only quarter watching to miss things so blatantly glaringly obvious.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> pitchfork wielding mob?! jesus, get over yourself
> .


 
You've been wrong, no need to also get stroppy when I make a joke. So you please kindly get over _yourself_

And no, scifisam doesn't know all of that from what we learn later. Everything that I "spoilt" became clear in the same episode. And apart from that this was never supposed to some big fucking mystery, please point to where I confirmed something about brotherliness ? I said Serge wasn't a boy, which is fucking obvious when you look at the actor. Is even that a plot point too complicated ?

I'll accept that you've been wrong so far, but from now on I'll call you a liar.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> You've been wrong, no need to also get stroppy when I make a joke. So you please kindly get over _yourself_


pot/kettle



> And no, scifisam doesn't know all of that from what we learn later.


how do you know what scifisam did or didnt know? Stop making things up, you spoilt child.



> Everything that I "spoilt" became clear in the same episode. And apart from that this was never supposed to some big fucking mystery, please point to where I confirmed something about brotherliness ? I said Serge wasn't a boy, which is fucking obvious when you look at the actor. Is even that a plot point too complicated ?





hegley said:


> Brothers, not father/son I think.


and your immediately following post was:


Reno said:


> Yup and Serge isn't a boy.


 



> I'll accept that you've been wrong so far, but from now on I'll call you a liar.


Tough, you were wrong. Again.




Walt ...


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> how do you know what scifisam did or didnt know? Stop making things up, you spoilt child.


 
Because its obvious if you are able to follow the plot of the series, which appears to be a task that is beyond you.


Apart from that hegley was the one who stated that they were brothers, without having seen the next episode because it's not a fucking mystery, I added that Serge wasn't a boy. I thought it odd that anybody would mistake the 30someting Serge for a boy. I was wondering if they were mixing him up with Viktor. How the fuck did I spoil anything ?

Please explain that to me.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2013)

You're wrong about pretty much everything in that post - I don't have time to respond to all of it. You just need to rewatch the episodes. 

Again, I didn't "forget" anything about the flashback episode. Two shots were heard, and Victor later said his parents were killed. Something doesn't add up.

Saying Serge wasn't a boy really was not a spoiler. Were you unsure yourself about whether Serge was an adult? Seriously? The brothers thing was easier to miss, but Toni and Serge did, in their first conversation, refer to their mother.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not even going to respond to your childish Breaking Bad spoiler. You really are making a major arse of yourself here, belboid.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2013)

Btw, talking of things that weren't made clearer till later: Julie being a nurse wasn't stated until several episodes in. I've never known a nurse take calls from home, and I could imagine a private doctor maybe doing that, but she didn't seem like a doctor in other respects, hence me asking (not stating) what her job was.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

ffs - please point out to me where I have said anything about Serge being a boy, or it being a spoiler? I didn't, for the obvious reason that he isn't and it isn't. I never mentioned that once, you both did, god knows why. Well, except to distract attention from the perfectly correct fact that Reno _did_ point out Serge & Toni's brotherliness (a point Reno now accepts, having previously called me a 'liar' for saying so).

Now if you two geniuses can't manage to even read what is clearly written, then its your problem.


Oh, and having rewatched the opening of 'Victor' it is astoundingly clear that it is the brother who is killed shortly after the mother - two shots each. There is absolutely nothing to indicate that the father was in the house at all. Most likely who the father is/was will be an salient point later, but it got no mention in that episode. (I would _guess_ that Victors nightmares - referred to in the opening - were caused by his dads death somehow, tho it isn't at all clear).

(episode 1 isnt on 4OD so I cant go and check that one)


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno didn't point out that they were brothers. Hence him thinking that you must be talking about the boy comment. You did then argue about that comment too.

There were two shots, but in a later episode Victor says his parents died. The two episodes contradict each other. For christ's sake, stop acting like noticing these things takes a genius.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

So what is your point now, belboid ? The whole barney was about you accusing me of spoiling the series and wrongly pointing to examples where you thought I had. I don't even understand what you are on about anymore. I didn't spoil anything, end. An apology is probably asking too much as you are one of those people who are apparently never wrong, so why are we getting this pointless bluster.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Reno didn't point out that they were brothers.


He did, i just posted where, he acknowledges it, so why cant you? Please point out where I have said anything about 'the boy comment' - I dont believe I ever did, because he obviously wasn't a boy. 



> There were two shots, but in a later episode Victor says his parents died. The two episodes contradict each other. For christ's sake, stop acting like noticing these things takes a genius.


But this is a different point to the one you were making before, where you wondered if the brother lived.  The episode makes it very clear the brother was shot too. Shot 1, mom screams, shot 2, she's dead.  =Brother then shouts 'mom' followed by two more shots.  You can watch again here http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-returned/4od#3542574 - its right at the beginning so easy to check.

There is no contradiction between the two episodes, Victor says both parents are dead, not they died at the same time.As I say, I suspect he also witnessed his fathers earlier death, which gave him the nightmares he was suffering from at the beginning of his episode.

And I'm explicitly NOT saying that it takes a genius to notice these things, quite the opposite. I was saying that they were as 'obvious' as you (rather late in the day) say seeing Mr & Mrs C in the photos was 'obvious'.  I'm afraid its you who has totally forgotten the point you were trying to make.



Reno said:


> So what is your point now, belboid ? The whole barney was about you accusing me of spoiling the series and wrongly pointing to examples where you thought I had. I don't even understand what you are on about anymore. I didn't spoil anything, end. An apology is probably asking too much as you are one of those people who are apparently never wrong, so why are we getting this pointless bluster.


 
Never wrong?  Christ, I'm forced to apologise at least monthly.  But not when I'm not wrong.  eg when someone calls me a liar one moment and then agrees I was right in the first place.  And I accused you of giving - what I explicitly said were - rather minor spoilers, not 'spoiling the whole series,' Quit the amateur melodramatics.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> He did, i just posted where, he acknowledges it, so why cant you? Please point out where I have said anything about 'the boy comment' - I dont believe I ever did, because he obviously wasn't a boy.


 
And even if you choose to interpret this as me affirming hegley's comment that they were brothers, how is this a spoiler ?

hegley had no problem figuring it out in that episode, it's not supposed to be some sort of mystery and it was hegly who wrote in the post that they are brothers, not me.

You are at that point of a forum arguement where you have totally lost the bigger picture. Now you forensically pick apart a post so you can claim you were right about something. But the point is that I didn't spoil anything, because that they are brothers was obvious to anybody paying attention.

If this is what is considered a spoiler, then we may just as well stop talking about anything when it comes to film and TV.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

well, i beg to disagree.

My point is this: when hegley, or anyone, writes 'brothers, i think' it is clearly something they have _inferred_ from that episode.

When you, or anyone who has watched the entire series, says 'yes' to that comment, you are confirming it beyond any shadow of a doubt. And when you are saying so several months down the line, having watched several episodes in each sitting, it is very easy for you to have forgotten about exactly what happened in each episode, unless you have a photographic (videographic?) memory. Thus, _you_ saying something does have a different level of certainty to anyone else saying exactly the same thing. Then add in the fact that you dont think such minor spoilers are important. You can _assert_ that it is obvious that they were brothers, but that's all you're doing. And just reading the thread back shows it wasn't _that_ obvious.

It's very easy to do. One time I remember apologising was when the second season of_ The Wire_ was on in the highly belated daily showing on BBC2. I thought I could remember what happened in each particular episode, and I could comment without giving anything away. I fucked up, and confirmed something that wasn't confirmed for another episode or two. Having watched it all six months earlier, and back-to-back episodes, I'd muddled some bits up. Easily done.


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2013)

and that's my lot.  We won't agree, so there is no further point.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn. I knew that would happen, with pretty much nothing answered (not the questions I had, anyway), but was still hoping I might be wrong.

It's very well done all the same. Victor is so creepy and kinda bad but also makes me feel protective. At least we know why he chose julie as his angel.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2013)

ok.. WTF just happened there?  ARGH... 

so frustrating!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 28, 2013)

In the final scene even the undead were scared of the undead.

So they all came back at once but the rest were hiding in the forest.

Pierre was obviously planning for their return for ages. He was stocked up with a basement of food and guns.

What did he know that the others didn't... find out in episode two


----------



## Sue (Jul 28, 2013)

That (as in the whole series) was fab. Really enjoyed it and want to watch it all over again now. Have they actually made the second series yet? Be tempted to get it on dvd if so.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2013)

Why didn't they take Serge with them?


----------



## Reno (Jul 29, 2013)

Sue said:


> That (as in the whole series) was fab. Really enjoyed it and want to watch it all over again now. Have they actually made the second series yet? Be tempted to get it on dvd if so.


Same here, I can't wait for season 2. I think it's currently production, but it hasn't screened in a France yet, so no way to get hold of it.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 29, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ok.. WTF just happened there?  ARGH...
> 
> so frustrating!


oddly close to what I was thinking reading this page 
I have enjoyed watching this and look forward to the 2nd series


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2013)

I am not sure I will be able to wait for season 2, I might have to try to watch it in French again  - might be a bit easier now I've got into the series.



D'wards said:


> Why didn't they take Serge with them?


 
I did kind of wonder that, and he was in the vicinity at the time:


Spoiler



but he is also a murderer, so maybe they don't want him in their ranks!


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought the pregnant woman was also a dead person.

  Does that mean there will be a zombie baby in the next series?


----------



## Sue (Jul 29, 2013)

Reno said:


> Same here, I can't wait for season 2. I think it's currently production, but it hasn't screened in a France yet, so no way to get hold of it.



They're starting filming in February so going to be a while before it's released, even in France. 
www.allocine.fr/article/fichearticle_gen_carticle=18623475.html


----------



## scifisam (Jul 29, 2013)

I suppose maybe Serge and his mum will carry on and join the hord. The others (Victor, Camille and Mrs Costa) were different in that they wouldn't have gone willingly. 

I wonder why Mrs Costa was so scared, though? I felt sorry for her - there was nobody to fight for _ her._



cyprusclean said:


> I thought the pregnant woman was also a dead person.
> 
> Does that mean there will be a zombie baby in the next series?



Adele's not dead, but her baby's half undead, so yeah.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2013)

I am guessing they (the horde) know full well Serge & mom are going to join them anyway, so need to demand (or indeed, advertise) their presence.

A very good ending to the series, fer sure. Moved the plot along nicely, explained next to nothing, and was spooky as hell.  So good to see Pierre being finally found out as a useless nut as well.


----------



## jusali (Jul 29, 2013)

Did the damn burst in the night?


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2013)

well, the town's flooded, so I'd have to assume so


----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2013)

jusali said:


> Did the damn burst in the night?


 Yeah, i think so.

Can someone remind me, how did Serge's mum die and come back?


----------



## Sue (Jul 29, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Yeah, i think so.
> Can someone remind me, how did Serge's mum die and come back?



We don't know. Serge blames Toni though for killing him so broken heart type idea I'm guessing.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 29, 2013)

What was the noise that went on for a long time, after the lights went out?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> What was the noise that went on for a long time, after the lights went out?


 
either 

a) shooting

or

b) the cops getting smacked and carried off


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> either
> 
> a) shooting
> 
> ...


 

Oh you again. One of The Returned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Oh you again. One of The Returned.


 
you weren't about when i returned.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 11, 2014)

The US version started this week and it was rather interesting.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you watch the whole episode?  From that trailer it looks to have none of the atmosphere of the original.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 11, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Did you watch the whole episode?  From that trailer it looks to have none of the atmosphere of the original.


Yeah downloaded it earlier. However, it's now being claimed "Resurrection" is based on Jason Mott's novel The Returned and the show's makers argue it has no connection to the French series. The book was published after the French show was broadcast . And as an added point of interest FreeMantleMedia is developing an actual American version of "The Returned" entitled "They Came Back". 

So contrary to what I posted earlier this isn't the American remake. It's all so confusing.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2014)

See also: The Returned. Not based on Mott's novel, or the french film or the Tv series (or the inbeteween them US pilot) and dealing with zombies coming back to life and living 'norma'l lives.


----------



## Santino (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm working on my own script called 'The Dead People Who Stopped Being Dead (Or Did They?)'


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2014)

When will the Returned return? Anyone in the know?


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2014)

next year probably.  Could just make it later this year, but filming is apparently delayed


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 12, 2014)

WHY? WHY IS IT DELAYED? I DEMAND TO WATCH IT SOONER.


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2014)

'This choice is explained by the wish to provide viewers with a season 2 of as high quality as the first season.' - according to bing translate. I think they haven't finished writing it.


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> The US version started this week and it was rather interesting.



Did it have the Mogwai score? This, for me, is vital.


----------



## maya (May 8, 2014)

I didn't really understand the ending...   Is it just a season finale cliffhanger, or was it meant to explain something? Because all I understood was the thing with the old village which got flooded thirty years ago when the old dam broke down sort of returned into the present, but that didn't explain what happened to the gendarmes who stayed outside to fight the zombie horde, or what happened to the non-dead people (Julie, Camilles mum) who willingly accompanied creepy boy and Camille when they got handed over to the queen bee zombie lady after she'd negotiated with Thomas... I especially want Julie and creepy boy's relationship explained in more detail (that thing about him thinking she was his special protector fairy or something like that...), and whether this will prevent the zombies from hurting her- I feel like there's a lot left unresolved. So the ending felt a bit meh... I want to know if the horde turned on Julie and Camille's mum, and/or why they returned, and what their purpose were. And yeah, why Serge and his mum didn't join the horde but just stayed in the bunker... I'm still a bit confused.


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2014)

maya said:


> I didn't really understand the ending...   Is it just a season finale cliffhanger, or was it meant to explain something? Because all I understood was the thing with the old village which got flooded thirty years ago when the old dam broke down sort of returned into the present, but that didn't explain what happened to the gendarmes who stayed outside to fight the zombie horde, or what happened to the non-dead people (Julie, Camilles mum) who willingly accompanied creepy boy and Camille when they got handed over to the queen bee zombie lady after she'd negotiated with Thomas... I especially want Julie and creepy boy's relationship explained in more detail (that thing about him thinking she was his special protector fairy or something like that...), and whether this will prevent the zombies from hurting her- I feel like there's a lot left unresolved. So the ending felt a bit meh... I want to know if the horde turned on Julie and Camille's mum, and/or why they returned, and what their purpose were. And yeah, why Serge and his mum didn't join the horde but just stayed in the bunker... I'm still a bit confused.


*shrug*


----------



## maya (May 8, 2014)

Santino said:


> *shrug*


Well, thanks a lot for clearing that up


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2014)

It was just a cliffhanger. I suspect the writers have no clue as to how things will pan out


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2014)

I remember the continuity announcer at the end said it'd be back this year - has anyone heard about when we might see anything? Have C4 still got the UK rights to it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 9, 2014)

Why does everything need to make logical sense?


----------



## maya (May 9, 2014)

Also- in the last episode, Lena's ex boyfriend admits to the returned Camille that he used to be in love with her [when she was alive]... If so, why did he go to their house at the day of the bus accident to have sex with Lena? Did he go out with Lena because he didn't know that Camille returned his feelings, and decided to settle for the second best option? Or did Lena somehow pose as Camille on purpose, to get him for herself? Did they look so much alike that he thought it was Camille he was seeing, not realising his mistake until after the accident where Camille died? I may have to watch the entire second season again, because I'm clearly too stupid for this french subtlety thing... 

My first thought when Camille returned, was that she was summoned back to avenge Lena's betrayal (for stealing the object of her affections), this seemed to be the case when Lena developed those horrible scars... But then the situation reversed, and with Lena healed from her injuries it was Camille who developed scars- by then most of the other zombies had similar scars too, IMO it looks clear that the scars are symptoms of sped-up decay, rotting flesh... perhaps the unnatural constellation of undead matter strives to return to its original form (death), but that doesn't explain how it can be transferred by psychic influence like when Lena developed the scars...

And the queen bee of the zombies, the woman who controls the undead horde (can't remember her name for some reason, she seemed unimportant at the beginning so didn't really notice her until she took on this role) ... is she even dead herself? Didn't she survive the attack and regained consciousness in the hospital after a coma, without having died? Why is it that she can turn electricity on and off at will, and seem to be able to summon the undead? First I thought that she showed some sort of psychic abilities when she told Simon about how he killed himself, but then it turns out that she was wrong because the vision she saw of death when fucking Simon was of a couple hanging from the ceiling after a suicide, this was later shown to be the parents of one of the schoolchildren who had decided to kill themselves after Camille had tried comforting them by telling a lie about having met their child in the afterlife- Simon shot himself, so it wasn't him she was seeing- wtf?

And when Julie and the policewoman tried to drive out of town, only to find that they're trapped in some sort of time loop or that an invisible wall of psychic energy surrounds the valley like a bubble and that they can't escape its forcefield, they're trapped inside it and can't get out- every time they drive across the dam bridge, the tunnel they just drove through appears again and on the other side is the dam bridge again... What's that all about?

And why can they suddenly get back to the valley when they decide to drive back once the undead horde starts walking towards them out of the mist? (Could it be creepy boy Victor who created the forcefield, either on purpose or subconsciously? He's already shown his sinister side by urging people to kill themselves- Pierre the owner of the shelter who murdered his family, Serge's brother, he showed Adeles daughter a spectral vision of when her mother tried to kill herself, he turned off the electricity before he tried to kill Pierre, he never shows these powers in front of Julie who seems to think he's just a good little boy, but he clearly emits some sort of magnetic power because in the last episode Julie chose to accompany him back to the undead horde instead of staying with Laure the policewoman even though Laure urges her to stay and have repeatedly told her that she loves her... she chose the zombie boy, it seems a bit odd somehow and makes me wonder whether she's got some sort of curse on her or some sort of special destiny/role in the event (if she was clinically dead for a few minutes before resuscitated after Serge the murderer-cannibal's attack all those years ago, she may be one of the few characters in some way that belongs to both camps: hald dead, half alive... she's got both life and death in her)

And... if the old village of thirty, forty years ago now has returned (like we're shown in the last episode), superimposed onto the present, doesn't this mean that the two time-events (or parallel universes, if we think of the different times as different worlds, only united by geographical place) somehow compete for existence and create an instability of matter which can only end with one time (or universe) 'winning' and displacing- erasing- the other? If the old world 'takes over' the present, doesn't that mean that the world of the living will become an undead world of increasingly decaying matter, while the old, returning world will suck up its energy and try to recreate itself? But if the past can't be changed, does that mean that if the old world returns, it's just going to repeat itself over and over, always ending with the dam accident? And does this mean that the zombies are just trapped in that same loop, always dying? And how do the dead schoolchildren fit into all this, their deaths in the bus accident were much more recent than the people who died in the dam accident thirty years ago- ah, and by the way both Victor creepy boy and the wife of the old teacher [who commited suicide on the day she returned] did survive the dam accident, they were around at that time but in the last episode they're shown visiting the red cross tents where the survivors looks for their lost relatives... hm.

OK, I need to stop overthinking things and go and watch something else on TV right now, i think... Apologies.


----------



## sillygoose (Mar 16, 2015)

maya said:


> Also- in the last episode, Lena's ex boyfriend admits to the returned Camille that he used to be in love with her [when she was alive]... If so, why did he go to their house at the day of the bus accident to have sex with Lena? Did he go out with Lena because he didn't know that Camille returned his feelings, and decided to settle for the second best option? Or did Lena somehow pose as Camille on purpose, to get him for herself? Did they look so much alike that he thought it was Camille he was seeing, not realising his mistake until after the accident where Camille died? I may have to watch the entire second season again, because I'm clearly too stupid for this french subtlety thing...
> 
> My first thought when Camille returned, was that she was summoned back to avenge Lena's betrayal (for stealing the object of her affections), this seemed to be the case when Lena developed those horrible scars... But then the situation reversed, and with Lena healed from her injuries it was Camille who developed scars- by then most of the other zombies had similar scars too, IMO it looks clear that the scars are symptoms of sped-up decay, rotting flesh... perhaps the unnatural constellation of undead matter strives to return to its original form (death), but that doesn't explain how it can be transferred by psychic influence like when Lena developed the scars...
> 
> ...


They should hire you to write for the show!! I loved the mood and atmosphere of the show. Definitely and interesting take on the zombie genre!


----------



## sillygoose (Mar 16, 2015)

sillygoose said:


> They should hire you to write for the show!! I loved the mood and atmosphere of the show. Definitely and interesting take on the zombie genre!


----------



## sillygoose (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anybody know when season 2 will be aired?


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2015)

sillygoose said:


> Does anybody know when season 2 will be aired?


Just finished filming it, apparently. C4 will show it, but no date confirmed yet


----------



## sillygoose (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2015)

Are Mogwai doing the soundtrack again?


----------



## smmudge (Mar 18, 2015)

I opened this bumped thread thinking "OMG LES REVENANTS IS BACK FINALLY!!!" 

But no.


----------



## belboid (Mar 19, 2015)

stavros said:


> Are Mogwai doing the soundtrack again?


Yup


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 19, 2015)

Confusingly there is also an American-English language version showing on Netflix now:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Returned_(U.S._TV_series)

(not watched it myself, suspect it will be pants)


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 19, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Confusingly there is also an American-English language version showing on Netflix now:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Returned_(U.S._TV_series)
> 
> (not watched it myself, suspect it will be pants)


...which is itself a return of the returned.


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> Yup



Oh boy. Their one for the first series is my favourite of theirs and my favourite by anyone from the last few years. I'll try not to salivate too much as I'll inevitably be disappointed if I do.


----------



## paolo (Mar 20, 2015)

stavros said:


> Oh boy. Their one for the first series is my favourite of theirs and my favourite by anyone from the last few years. I'll try not to salivate too much as I'll inevitably be disappointed if I do.



Yep, they seemed to step up a level writing a proper score.

I was in heaven. One of my favourite bands, at their peak of writing, with a style of drama that I love. And I'm a bit of a Francophile to boot.

Can't wait for the second series... Will be a highlight of the year I'm expecting.


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2015)

Blink and you miss it, teaser...


----------



## Santino (Mar 21, 2015)

Are they going to have to explain why that zombie boy who's looked the same for decades is now 2 years older?


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2015)

Santino said:


> Are they going to have to explain why that zombie boy who's looked the same for decades is now 2 years older?



You *know* it will be brilliant.

STOP QUIBBLING


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 21, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Confusingly there is also an American-English language version showing on Netflix now:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Returned_(U.S._TV_series)
> 
> (not watched it myself, suspect it will be pants)



The Guardian says it's not all that.  http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2015/mar/09/the-returned-american-adaption-french-tv-show

Thought there would have been a bit more fanfare around it.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Mar 27, 2015)

Trust me to get things the wrong way round! Been watching "The Returned" on Netflix and thinking it is rather good, only to discover it is rubbish and I should be getting into the original French version. Ho hum, one thing at a time.


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2015)

Santino said:


> Are they going to have to explain why that zombie boy who's looked the same for decades is now 2 years older?



If you can explain how he didn't have to be, you'd make a fortune.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 7, 2015)

maya said:


> Because all I understood was the thing with the old village which got flooded thirty years ago when the old dam broke down sort of returned into the present,(



The village was always there.  Remember the scene with Adele and the class of children when she explains how you can see the church spire when the reservoir is low.

The final scene is just that the reservoir is almost fully drained so the ruins of the village are on display.


----------



## maya (Apr 7, 2015)

The Boy said:


> The village was always there.  Remember the scene with Adele and the class of children when she explains how you can see the church spire when the reservoir is low.
> 
> The final scene is just that the reservoir is almost fully drained so the ruins of the village are on display.


Ah, yeah... I got that the actual physical ruins of the old village was there always under the water in the dam, what I meant when I said that 'it seemed like the old village returned' was that it could be seen as some sort of strange phenomenon/psychic energy imprint from the past spilling over into the present- everything that was going on with the zombies, and so on... and because the intensity just grew, the emergence of the ruins under the water was sort of symbolical, an omen- 'now it's happening again', sort of thing... (?)not sure yet exactly how to interpret things, but...))

Looking forward to the new episodes! Wondering if some of them will switch sides re: the 'good' and 'bad' axis, too- a lot of the characters are ambigous enough and their agendas all over the place... julie's weird blindness to creepy zombie boy's quest for vengeance, for example... the guy who killed the boy posing as mr. nice to everyone else... the dysfunctional relationship between lena and her returned from the dead twin... it feels like anything can happen at this point (which is always a good sign, i think)


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2015)

16 Oct, 9pm, More4


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone know when the Mogwai soundtrack will be out?


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2015)

stavros said:


> Does anyone know when the Mogwai soundtrack will be out?


Mogwai?

E2a - after checking...the last one came out two months after the French show finished, and two or three before it started over here. So that could well mean by the end of the year.

E2aa - I've just seen that they brought out a 'signature whisky' last year!  I'm not sure if that makes me love them more, or be really disappointed.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2015)

The soundtrack by Mogwai, for full clarity, which you appeared to confirm the existence of in post 247 of this thread. I had a look on their website and I couldn't see any obvious mention of it.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2015)

stavros said:


> The soundtrack by Mogwai, for full clarity, which you appeared to confirm the existence of in post 247 of this thread. I had a look on their website and I couldn't see any obvious mention of it.


It is mentioned in the Les Revs wiki, with a proper reference and everything, so I assume it's true.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2015)

The one from years and years ago?


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> The one from years and years ago?


What one?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2015)

The mogwai soundtrack from years and years ago.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> The mogwai soundtrack from years and years ago.


Aah, two years ago, not that long

(Are you thinking of the Zidane soundtrack?)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 6, 2015)

Think soundtrack is on Spotify.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2015)

belboid said:


> Aah, two years ago, not that long
> 
> (Are you thinking of the Zidane soundtrack?)


No revenants one.  I even posted about it years ago.  Poss it was even on this thread.


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2015)

Two years ago then


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2015)

belboid said:


> Two years ago then


Yes. Thanks for that.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2015)

Many may disagree, but it's my favourite Mogwai album, even with the sung song, and contributed a lot to my enjoyment of the series.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 17, 2015)

So anyone watch this last night?

Wasn't totally feeling it TBH, though that could be because it's been so long since the 1st series I felt I had no connection to the characters.  However, I do always enjoy horror that plays on pregnant tummies...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 17, 2015)

I'd only watched S1 on Netflix a few weeks ago and I still found it a bit abrupt and lacking a recap on who had gone off with eux, and who hadn't. Also, I am worried that the lake Poob is underwater and won't be mentioned again.


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2015)

I very much enjoyed it. It's still incredibly moody and well shot, and I suspect things will tie together a bit more as the series progresses, especially with Victor's late appearance.

There was an article in the Graun last week which mentioned that part of the reason for the wait is that to get that external light setting they only have a couple of hours a day to film.

Plus, unlike Engrenages, where the dialogue is often so frenetic and colloquial, most of the speech that Les Revenants has is short and relatively slow, meaning I'm less dependent on the subtitles and can appreciate the filming more.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 19, 2015)

I enjoyed it, especially when my favourite characters finally started showing up. I too hope they'll bring the Lake Poob back - it's not underwater, just disused. The moose reminded me of both Hannibal and Northern Exposure. Basically, it was pretty much exactly like last season, which is fine by me.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 23, 2015)

Episode 2 was brilliant. They're revealing more answers than I expected, but still keeping the eerie style. And I'm pretty sure my theories about it are correct.


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2015)

I was a tad confused at the beginning, as I thought the episode was going to be set in Milan. Then I worked it out. 

Great episode, cranking it up nicely.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, was a bit better.  I feel I've been re-introduced to the characters a bit now and sort of remember who everyone is.  Seemed to somewhat randomly jump in length!


----------



## paolo (Oct 28, 2015)

Quick bit of trivia... the collapsed dam that the engineer goes to look at in episode 2 is real, not CGI.

Malpasset Dam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone know if there is a third series? I'm hoping it'll finish and all my  will be  on Friday


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> Anyone know if there is a third series? I'm hoping it'll finish and all my  will be  on Friday


When the first season came out I read that the plan was to to three seasons, like with the Scandinavian shows. Maybe it has changed since, so not sure. I just hope they won't take as long to come out with season 3 as they did with this.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm keeping going with this but now feeling utterly lost.  The sadness of the first series seems to have given way to muddling about and confusion.  Maybe I'm not paying attention hard enough.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 3, 2015)

I look at the guardian's episode guide after each one


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> When the first season came out I read that the plan was to to three seasons, like with the Scandinavian shows. Maybe it has changed since, so not sure. I just hope they won't take as long to come out with season 3 as they did with this.



If their plan was to have three seasons, why did they use so many kids and write so many flashbacks into the narrative? Victor will be a spotty teenager if they hang on too long, and Camille's lack of resemblance to her twin sister, as she ages, will be all the more awkward.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If their plan was to have three seasons, why did they use so many kids and write so many flashbacks into the narrative? Victor will be a spotty teenager if they hang on too long, and Camille's lack of resemblance to her twin sister, as she ages, will be all the more awkward.


I don't think they planned on having two years between shooting seasons. The two kids are pretty essential characters though and sometimes you just have to suspend your disbelief. It happens all the time. I think only two years have passed on The Walking Dead and yet Carl has aged from 10 to 16 or something like that, while his sister stays a baby because babies all look the same and can be easily recast.


----------



## paolo (Dec 5, 2015)

Just watched the final of season 2.

Coo.

Things I thought would be tied up but weren't, others nearly then left dangling at the final moment.

Got quite teary in the end.

First season was definitely better. But no regrets seeing this through.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 5, 2015)

I preferred this series, I'm still confused. Reckon there will be another


----------



## paolo (Dec 5, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I preferred this series, I'm still confused. Reckon there will be another



Some things tied up - well, we got to learn about Victor / Louis.- [edit] ok not properly, but we saw a different side.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally getting round to watching this and I'm six episodes in.

Camille looks no older than she did two years before. She's played by an actress who is a couple of years older than her character, but who is quite small and looks younger than her age.

Victor/Louis does look older, but in the flashback scenes he looks much younger again. Is it just the red jumper ?

Still enjoying it, if not quite as much as season one. This is so gloomy, both visually and in terms of plot and atmosphere and it gets to you. It also feels a bit drawn out and repetitive. Season 2 relies on the audience remembering every detail from season one to understand what's happening. I've watched the first season twice and I have to check Wikipedia to figure out what's going on with several plot lines. That said, it does all make sense once you figure it out.

Apparently a season 3 has not been decided on at the moment.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I preferred this series, I'm still confused. Reckon there will be another


I really hoe we dont, or if we do, that it is completely different.  There's just not enough left with the original characters to sustain a full series.  We got a reasonably coherent conclusion to what had happened, with sufficient strands tied up, and enough left dangling to still be interesting, but not grossly frustrating.  I'd be amazed if they bettered that with a third one.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

The creator of the series said that if there was a third one, it would be quite different:

The Returned: Creator Teases Season Three Possibility - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale

Still got the last two episodes to watch, had a four episode binge last night.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> I really hoe we dont, or if we do, that it is completely different.  There's just not enough left with the original characters to sustain a full series.  We got a reasonably coherent conclusion to what had happened, with sufficient strands tied up, and enough left dangling to still be interesting, but not grossly frustrating.  I'd be amazed if they bettered that with a third one.



I don't want there to be a third one at all after thinking about it, I think they've left it with just the right amount of HUH? It's one of the best things I've seen on telly in the last few years. Bought the DVD for my half French BIL for Christmas


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2015)

I have watched 3 of the new series, got 7 on me box. Just haven't felt motivated to watch the rest - any opinions on whether to persist or abandon...


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2015)

I quite enjoyed it, not as much as the first series, but enough to persist with it. Too many not very interesting new characters, but Louis/Victor/Whoever was still good.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2015)

We're probably about 2/3rds of the way through the 2nd series and it's beginning to piss me off tbh.  I just feel permanently confused and unsated iykwim.  There'd better be some kind of conclusion at the end.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> some kind of conclusion at the end.


that pretty much sums up what there is


----------



## Reno (Dec 18, 2015)

Finished this last night and have to admit that I was relieved to be done with it and I'd count the first season among my all time favourite TV series. The second season was so glum, repetitive and slow, it became a bit of a slog.

I'm glad they sort of resolved it, but it's also clear that they didn't have a clue how to, when they started out. The series overall artiness makes it seem like the ambiguities left at the end are by design, but a lot of it just doesn't make sense or simply seems wallpapered over with a remark here and there. Some stuff just annoyed me, like the resolution to 



Spoiler



Simon and Adele's story introducing a particularly gnarly returnee for no good reason. It tries for poetry, but it's a bit corny and the way it was set up with the revelation of Adele's suicide (attempt?) was one of several instances of overly convenient retconning. By the end it also all went a bit zombie


after the entire series stayed away from those conventions for most of it.

The 2003 film the series was based on makes for a more satisfying continuation of the story. The first season could be understood as a prequel to the film.


----------

